# go to lure



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

i've noticed that bass fisherman, after they miss a strkie, throw one rod down and grab another with an apparent 'go to lure' for a second cast. is this the case for muskie and northerns? if so, what are your guys' favorite 'go-to's'?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Black buck tail with a white mister twister on one of the treble hooks.

That's what I keep by my side.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I flip back a tiger tube. If I have a fish come in hot and wont take a figure 8 I flip that tube. But most of the time I just keep on what the fish followed. Ususually a musky will find that same lure appealing if they did once. Now as far as a go to lure, I dont have just one. I usually have one rod that has a eagle tail that I modifyed, a suick, and one with a musky candy. Those are usually what I use and flip one then if a fish reveals, the others might get a toss or two.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to lures for me are the baits that I have the most confidence in, and all depends on what lake I'm fishng.. Out of the numerous lakes that I fish for skees I have numerous "go to" baits..

As for a follow up bait for a skee that I just raised all depends on the mood of that fish.. If it came in hot and really wanting to eat but just plain missed, I go right back at the fish with the same bait..

If it was just a fish that basically followed the bait for shiz and giggles and was not aggressive I'll try and get that fish to eat something else, maybe slow it down with a weagle or a bulldawg..


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Like Madison:

Big miss and/or big swing on the bait with open mouth = Toss back same bait immedietly. I will then return 10-15 minutes later or 1st weather change, even if it is something as simple as a cloud covering up the sun for 2 minutes, and throw the same lure again but at a severly different angle. If its the typical follow i will go with a the big ole tube, Viper, or B-dawg. If they follow that then i just get out the Indian fly rod and start hucking.... haha. jk boys


----------

